
How a Hacker Allegedly Stole Millions by Hijacking Phone Numbers - exabrial
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/a3q7mz/hacker-allegedly-stole-millions-bitcoin-sim-swapping
======
exabrial
Another lesson in: Please stop supporting SMS as "2FA"

